# ICB2.0 - Entscheidung Rohrsatz [Konstruktion fast abgeschlossen] (Ergebnis online)



## nuts (27. Februar 2015)

Es hat lang genug gedauert - aber jetzt ist das Alutech ICB2.0 endlich so gut wie fertig. Es fehlt noch die ein oder andere Entscheidung - und die dürft natürlich ihr treffen. Es stehen zwei Unterrohre zur Wahl. In erster Linie eine optische Entscheidung, aber auf die Optik kommt es ja doch auch an.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Entscheidung Rohrsatz [Konstruktion fast abgeschlossen] (Ergebnis online)*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

So als Info am Rande, in den Funktionsmustern haben wir ein 50er Rohr verwendet:






Nur um die Verhältnisse besser beurteilen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (27. Februar 2015)

kurze Frage: ihr schreibt, dass beim 50er Rohr ein Gusset zum Einsatz kommen muss, wird das beim 55er Rohr übers hydroforming gelöst? oder auch per Gusset?


----------



## warp4 (27. Februar 2015)

Im direkten Vergleich gefällt mir die gebogene Variante sogar (fast) besser.
Wenn es ebenfalls ein 50er Rohr wäre, sähe es deutlich harmonischer aus !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## nuts (27. Februar 2015)

LIDDL schrieb:


> kurze Frage: ihr schreibt, dass beim 50er Rohr ein Gusset zum Einsatz kommen muss, wird das beim 55er Rohr übers hydroforming gelöst? oder auch per Gusset?



Beim 55 er ist es schick ausgeformt durchs Hydroforming, beim 50 er würde das Rohr ebenfalls aufgeformt und kein zusätzliches Teil eingeschweißt. Die Ausformung wäre allerdings nicht so voluminös wie beim Hydroforming.


----------



## Akira (27. Februar 2015)

ich würde gerne die gerade Version sehen. die Kante am Tretlager wird ja dann durch die Kurbel verdeckt.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (27. Februar 2015)

Die gerade Variante gibt es ja noch nicht außer in CAD und dort sieht man sie ja ganz gut


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> ich würde gerne die gerade Version sehen. die Kante am Tretlager wird ja dann durch die Kurbel verdeckt.



Here you go...



Von der gebogenen Variante mit Kurbel kann ich Dir grad keine Bilder machen... das habe ich schon wieder überschrieben...


----------



## BommelMaster (27. Februar 2015)

ich würde das 50er Rohr nehmen, und zwar deshalb, da der allgemeine Trent aktuell eher zu etwas dezenteren Volumina geht, was dann auch den angepeilten 32er bzw 35er gabeln besser passt. die pike ist ja doch eine relativ schmale gabel, da passt es einfach besser, wenn der rahmen auch etwas schmaler ist.


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2015)

Hoffe mal stark, dass es die gerade Variante wird. In einem Rahmen, der sonst nur aus klaren geraden Linien besteht, wirkt das runde 55er Rohr wie ein Fremdkörper. Konsequentes stimmiges Design gibt´s aus meiner Sicht mit dem geraden Unterrohr.


----------



## LIDDL (27. Februar 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Beim 55 er ist es schick ausgeformt durchs Hydroforming, beim 50 er würde das Rohr ebenfalls aufgeformt und kein zusätzliches Teil eingeschweißt. Die Ausformung wäre allerdings nicht so voluminös wie beim Hydroforming.


wurde der Artikel zwischenzeitlich gändert? vorhin stand da noch was von notwendigem Gusset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2015)

LIDDL schrieb:


> wurde der Artikel zwischenzeitlich gändert? vorhin stand da noch was von notwendigem Gusset


Steht, "Update", kann gut sein, dass da nochmal geändert wurde.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

LIDDL schrieb:


> wurde der Artikel zwischenzeitlich gändert? vorhin stand da noch was von notwendigem Gusset



Ja... wir hatten da eine kleine Verpeilung in der internen Abstimmung.
Für das 50er Unterrohr würden wir auf das sogenannte "machined forming" gehen, das ist eine Umformung über eine Art Dorn und deutlich günstiger als hydroforming. Natürlich müssen dabei die Konturen wesentlich einfacher und vor allem entsprechend entformbar gestaltet sein.


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Februar 2015)

Das Oberrohr ist doch in den Bildern Oben auch anders. Oder täusche ich mich da?  Und in der Seitenansicht von der Geraden Variante fehlt das X im Hinterbau


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

Stimmt, das X gibts erst seit der vorletzten Entwicklungsstufe (das Yoke ist auch minimal geändert seit der letzten Variante)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

Ach so... *noch ein wichtiger Hinweis*, ist mir grad eingefallen:

Beim geraden Unterrohr wird es wahrscheinlich darauf hinaus laufen, dass wir für jede Größe einen anderen Abstand von vorderer Dämpferaufnahme zu Unterrohr brauchen (wegen dem Anschluss am Tretlager). In diesem Fall würde ich natürlich auf eine einfache gelaserte und gebogene Aufnahme ähnlich zum ICB 1.0 gehen!


----------



## Florent29 (27. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ach so... *noch ein wichtiger Hinweis*, ist mir grad eingefallen:
> 
> Beim geraden Unterrohr wird es wahrscheinlich darauf hinaus laufen, dass wir für jede Größe einen anderen Abstand von vorderer Dämpferaufnahme zu Unterrohr brauchen (wegen dem Anschluss am Tretlager). In diesem Fall würde ich natürlich auf eine einfache gelaserte und gebogene Aufnahme ähnlich zum ICB 1.0 gehen!



Das würde man dann schlicht über unterschiedlich lange Aufnahmen lösen, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Februar 2015)

In was für einen Rahmen bewegt sich das denn? 10-15mm oder mehr? 

Ich befürchte das das dann, wenn es zu viel sein sollte, bei den Großen Rahmen bescheiden aussehen kann.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Das würde man dann schlicht über unterschiedlich lange Aufnahmen lösen, richtig?





-N0bodY- schrieb:


> In was für einen Rahmen bewegt sich das denn? 10-15mm oder mehr?
> 
> Ich befürchte das das dann, wenn es zu viel sein sollte, bei den Großen Rahmen bescheiden aussehen kann.



@Florent29: Richtig

@N0Body: Ich denke es bekommen ein delta von 10mm. Jeder Millimeter mehr Offset an der Dämpferaufnahme multipliziert sich ja nach unten hin.


----------



## Torbn (27. Februar 2015)

Auf mich wirkt es, als hätte man intern schon eine Präferenz. Bei der CAD-Bearbeitung wurde doch mehr Zeit in die gebogene Variante investiert, so lässt die detailiertere und vollständigere Ansicht die gerade Variante wie eine Vorversion aussehen. Hydroforming ist zudem doch so "hip und modern", dass ich behaupte, dass es nur eine obligatorische "Abstimmbestätigung" werden kann. (Nur so ein Gedanke)


----------



## Florent29 (27. Februar 2015)

Torbn schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt es, als hätte man intern schon eine Präferenz. Bei der CAD-Bearbeitung wurde doch mehr Zeit in die gebogene Variante investiert, so lässt die detailiertere und vollständigere Ansicht die gerade Variante wie eine Vorversion aussehen. Hydroforming ist zudem doch so "hip und modern", dass ich behaupte, dass es nur eine obligatorische "Abstimmbestätigung" werden kann. (Nur so ein Gedanke)



Was schade wäre - die hydrogeformte Variante sieht doch deutlich gewöhnlicher aus als die mit geradem Rohr - letztere passt m.A. nach auch besser zum "Retro-Style" eines Eingelenkers...


----------



## Torbn (27. Februar 2015)

Ja stimmt. Bin trotzdem gespaltener Meinung. Durch das Update im Artikel relativiert sich meine ursprüngliche Aussage. Beide Konzepte wirken jetzt gleichberechtigt dargestellt.


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Februar 2015)

Torbn schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt es, als hätte man intern schon eine Präferenz. Bei der CAD-Bearbeitung wurde doch mehr Zeit in die gebogene Variante investiert, so lässt die detailiertere und vollständigere Ansicht die gerade Variante wie eine Vorversion aussehen. Hydroforming ist zudem doch so "hip und modern", dass ich behaupte, dass es nur eine obligatorische "Abstimmbestätigung" werden kann. (Nur so ein Gedanke)



Wie kommst du denn bitte dadrauf?  Gerade Rohre sehen halt nicht nach viel Arbeit aus. Sind halt "nur" gerade Rohre.  Und nur weil bei dem Rahmen mit den geraden Rohren das X im Hinterbau fehlt?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

Torbn schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt es, als hätte man intern schon eine Präferenz. Bei der CAD-Bearbeitung wurde doch mehr Zeit in die gebogene Variante investiert, so lässt die detailiertere und vollständigere Ansicht die gerade Variante wie eine Vorversion aussehen. Hydroforming ist zudem doch so "hip und modern", dass ich behaupte, dass es nur eine obligatorische "Abstimmbestätigung" werden kann. (Nur so ein Gedanke)



Das stimmt so nicht... die letzten Entwicklungsstufen enthalten die gerade Variante (die ich persönlich auch bevorzuge).
Das nicht immer alles gelich dargestellt werden kann liegt daran, dass die Konstruktion ein dynamischer Prozess ist. Ich speichere zwar immer wieder Meilensteine ab, aber ich kann unmöglich alle Varianten aufheben... und entwickle natürlich immer an der "heißesten" weiter. Ggf. werden neue Ideen dann in einen älteren Stand zurück transferiert. Aber in der Regel gibt es immer nur eine Version, die wirklich alle neuen Features enthält.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Bitte versucht doch nicht immer eine böse Absicht oder Absprachen oder sowas hinter jeder Ecke zu vermuten. Wir sind doch keine Politiker! Das ganze Team besteht aus - weitestgehend - anständigen Menschen 

P.P.S.: Das X im Hinterbau in Verbindung mit dem geraden Unterrohr findest Du ein paar Post weiter oben.


----------



## foreigner (27. Februar 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das ganze Team besteht aus - weitestgehend - anständigen Menschen


Und wer ist die Ausnahme ?


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Februar 2015)

Na das liegt doch auf der Hand, ist doch immer der PM   (nicht böse gemeinst Basti ;-) )


----------



## Stefan.Stark (27. Februar 2015)

Alle sind weitestgehend anständig... aber trotzdem keine heiligen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (27. Februar 2015)

persönlich sind beide vorschläge ansprechend....

evtl hab ich während der entstehungsgeschichte über viele artikel hinweg etwas überlesen, ABER :

welche der beiden rohrvarianten ist am lenkkopfknoten UND richtung tretlager die verwindungssteifere option ? ?

find ich persönlich wichtiger,da es nicht nur fliegengewichte gibt


----------



## Alturis (27. Februar 2015)

Für mich ist das gerade Unterrohr auch klar stimmiger für das Gesamtbild. Wie bereits ein Vorredner schrieb, wirkt das Hydroshizzle-Unterrohr eher wie ein Fremdkörper und integriert sich nicht in's Konzept.
Nochwas: Bin etwas verwirrt über die verschieden Dreiecke am Ober-/Sitzrohr. Da gefällt mir die gerenderte Version am besten. Denn da wirkt es parallel zu der einen Strebe des Hinterbaus.
Die Dreiecks-Geometrie beim Proto oder den CAD-Screenshots empfinde ich als sehr beliebig und falsch. Noch so nebenbei…
Ansonsten: TOP-ARBEIT!
Es ist beinahe so schön die das Commencal Meta V4


----------



## duc-mo (27. Februar 2015)

Ist das Absicht, dass bei der "geraden" Version das Oberrohr nicht konifiziert dargestellt ist?

Auch wenn die restlichen Rohre "gerade" sind wirkt die "gebogene" Version stimmiger auf mich. Dazu kommt der Vorteil, dass nur so die Dämpferaufnahme identisch ausfallen kann.


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Februar 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Na das liegt doch auf der Hand, ist doch immer der PM   (nicht böse gemeinst Basti ;-) )


 Natürlich ist es der PM, der mag ja auch die gebogene Variante lieber;-) Geschmack macht halt einsam....


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Februar 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es der PM, der mag ja auch die gebogene Variante lieber;-) Geschmack macht halt einsam....



Sei froh, ich mag die gebogene Variante auch viel lieber  bist dann nicht mehr ganz so einsam


----------



## lulu1818 (27. Februar 2015)

Ueberrascht mich selber aber dieses dezent gebogene sagt mir mehr zu. Finde auch das das gebogene stimmiger aussieht.


----------



## jnlkt (27. Februar 2015)

Für mich ist es auch ganz klar das gebogene Unterrohr, dachte aber eigentlich dass dieses bereits beim letzten Mal als Sieger hervorkam. Habe ich wohl falsch in Erinnerung.


----------



## Robertwiessner (27. Februar 2015)

bin stark für das gebogene Unterrohr - sieht besser aus und passt viiiieel besser zum Tapered Steuerrohr!


----------



## nuts (27. Februar 2015)

rfgs schrieb:


> persönlich sind beide vorschläge ansprechend....
> 
> evtl hab ich während der entstehungsgeschichte über viele artikel hinweg etwas überlesen, ABER :
> 
> ...



ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass 5 mm mehr Durchmesser und direkteren längeren Anschweißbereiche einen minimalen Vorteil trotz Biegung beim Hydroforming ergeben, aber das dürfte ehrlich nicht den Unterschied machen. Übrigens auch gewichtsmäßig nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## django013 (27. Februar 2015)

Mich würde interessieren, wie der Ansatz zum Steuerrohr bei der geraden Ausführung aussehen würde.
Im Artikel steht ja unter dem Bild, dass das Unterrohr einteilig zum Steuerrohr geführt würde - ohne Anschweißteil.
Wenn das Rohr oben "nur" ovalisiert wird, was passiert dann mit der optischen Linie?
Kommt dann ein Bogen, wie beim der gebogenen Version, oder bliebt die gerade Linienführung erhalten?

Der Punkt macht mir doch etwas Bauchweh. Die jetzige Variante mit dem Anschweißteil stimmt einfach rundum.


----------



## licht.t.richter (27. Februar 2015)

"Hängebauchschweine" gibt es doch schon genug. Gerades geröhr  sticht an der Eisdiele auf alle Fälle raus.

Nicht zu ernst nehmen nur gebogene Unterrohre kann ich persönlich nicht mehr sehen, und währen unter Umständen sogar ein k.o. Kriterium für den Kauf.


----------



## Enginejunk (27. Februar 2015)

gerade version. ALLE rohre am rahmen sind gerade, das gebogene design würde nicht fortgesetzt werden.


----------



## Piefke (27. Februar 2015)

Robertwiessner schrieb:


> bin stark für das gebogene Unterrohr - sieht besser aus und passt viiiieel besser zum Tapered Steuerrohr!


Das mit dem geraden Rohr und dem dran gepappten Deckel sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.


----------



## PamA2013 (27. Februar 2015)

Also bei aller börgelei in der Vergangenheit,muss ich jetzt doch auch mal sagen, dass mir das Bike Enorm gut gefällt! Egal welcher rohrsatz es wird, der Hinterbau sieht geil aus, die Geo macht auf mich einen super Eindruck und bis auf ein paar kleine Details ist fast alles Aufgegangen. Ich bin stolz auf euch  Die karre kommt auf jeden fall auf meinen Einkaufszettel.
Natürlich ist das Hydroforming rohr cooler


----------



## veraono (27. Februar 2015)

Für mich klarer Fall 
-> Straight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias (27. Februar 2015)

eine der schwersten Entscheidungen für mich bislang... die Unterschiede sind klein aber fein und ich muss sagen: Die Vorfreude steigt!


----------



## Tapir1000 (27. Februar 2015)

gerade passt besser! was aber auf den bildern komisch aussieht ist das niedrige oberrohr in verbindung zum sattelrohr. extremer überstand..  oder ist das nur platzhalter?


----------



## Phi-Me (27. Februar 2015)

Ne, ist denk ich mal kein Platzhalter, sondern ist so niedrig, um die Linie des hinterbaus fortzuführen... 

obwohl ich mich bisher nicht so sehr angesprochen gefühlt habe, drängt sich das "haben will" Gefühl längsam aber sicher bei mir auf...

Sehr gute Arbeit bisher. Auch das 'x' im hinterbau ist ne tolle Lösung...


----------



## Tapir1000 (27. Februar 2015)

hm bei nem XL rahmen sieht das bestimmt komisch aus


----------



## nuts (27. Februar 2015)

aplusplus schrieb:


> hm bei nem XL rahmen sieht das bestimmt komisch aus



Beim XL werden wir das wohl nicht mehr so tief halten, weil das Gusset dann wirklich riesig würde. Aber bei S bis L soll diese Linie so funktionieren.


----------



## amadeus88 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich hab schon für Hydroforming gestimmt aber desto länger ich drauf schaue, desto stimmiger finde ich die gerade Version. Lässt sich die Stimme noch ändern falls es so knapp wird???
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch am Oberrohr. Bei der Hydroformingversion ist das Oberrohr viel dicker, was meiner Meinung nach nicht so passt. Oder wie wird das?

Ansonsten Daumen hoch!!! Sieht sehr gut aus! Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## gedy (28. Februar 2015)

Meine Idealversion wäre ein Unterrohr, das vorne gebogen aber im Tretlager gerade verläuft, das hätte das schönste von beiden Versionen.

War wohl zwischendurch nicht oft genug da, warum sind die Rohre denn jetzt rund, der besondere Reiz des Rahmens kam doch durch leicht eckigen Merkel querschnitte, so hat der Rahmen doch deutlich verloren  - meiner Meinung nach.

Ausserdem freue ich mich schon über die Matschsammelablage die Ihr im Hinterbau unten beim Tretlager eingeplant habt. Ich habe sowas in meinem alten Nicolai Virus und kann da bei Modderbedingungen, die es hier in Gö eigentlich fast immer gibt, zwischendurch so ein par Kilo Dreck rausholen, was bei der Umwerfenkonstruktion sicher hier noch schwerer fallen dürfte. ich kann nur hoffen, dass Ihr dort genug Platz zwischen 2.4 Reifen und Ebene eingeplant habt.


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Februar 2015)

Vielleicjt so ne Art carbonfender da rein bauen, damit nicht so viel Matsch da unten seine neue Heimat findet?!

Edit: nochmal kurz genauer...

Vom 'x' zum yoke ne carbonplatte mit 2 schrauben oben und unten fixieren und fertig. 

Wiegt quasi nichts und hält alles viel sauberer...

Grüße!


----------



## joykill (28. Februar 2015)

Also ich finde die gerade version eindeutig schöner das und ja auf den schmutzfänger bin ich auch gespannt wobei sich da doch sicher was mit nem mudguard machen lässt


----------



## tobsinger (28. Februar 2015)

mal ne frage, was ist denn aus den überlegungen aus diesem beitrag passiert?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2-0-die-dritte-dimension-von-alutechs-trailbike-design.739776/

ich gebe zu der beitrag hat über 500 kommentare, die ich nicht alle gelesen habe.
trotzdem sind diese Designüberlegungen vom Tisch?

zum thema hängebauchschweine gibt es viele, gerade rohre gibt es noch viel mehr und vor allem seit gefühlten 100 Jahren.
Das Hängebauchschwein ist ja hier noch sehr gemässigt. Die stealth Variante gefiel mir persönlich weit besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (28. Februar 2015)

Ich finde, dass das gesamte Konzept durch seine Einfachheit besticht. Konsequent ist es da für mich, den rohrsatz auch einfach und vorallem günstig zu gestalten. Nur wegen stelth rohren würde ich keine  hörenden summen für ein SpaßRad ausgeben, wenn es keine anderen Vorteile außer der Optik mit sich bringt...

Grüße!


----------



## baik-a (28. Februar 2015)

Ich finde beide Versionen des Hauptrahmens passen nicht so recht zur Formensprache des Hinterbaus. 
Der Hinterbau hat durch die Ausrichtung der Rohre ein Design das nirgendwo im Hauptrahmen wiederzufinden ist. Es paßt eher zu den
Entwürfen die gemacht wurden.
Man könnte versuchen das später mit dem Artwork etwas zu kaschieren, doch im Endeffekt läuft dann die Formensprache vom 
Hinterbau in den Hauptrahmen und nicht vom Hauptrahmen in den Hinterbau. 
Für mich schaut es etwas danach aus als hätte man auf der Hälfte des Weges das Design (aus Kostengründen) aufgegeben und
nach dem Hinterbau aufgehört.
Um es dann einheitlich zu machen würde ich die Ausrichtung der Rohre des Hinterbaus wieder zu der des Prototypen abändern.
Das wäre dann für mich einheitlicher.


----------



## veraono (28. Februar 2015)

tobsinger schrieb:


> mal ne frage, was ist denn aus den überlegungen aus diesem beitrag passiert?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2-0-die-dritte-dimension-von-alutechs-trailbike-design.739776/
> 
> ich gebe zu der beitrag hat über 500 kommentare, die ich nicht alle gelesen habe.
> ...


Kurze Zusammenfassung weil's jeden Tag aufs neue kommt:
Simple Rohrformen mit rundem Querschnitt , möglichst aus bestehendem Sortiment, wurden wg der sonst immensen Werkzeugkosten und der schlechten Eignung des Werkstoffes Aluminium für eckige Querschnitte gewählt. “Stealth“ Design soll aber evtl mal als Carbon Version kommen.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2015)

So richtig schön ist der Rahmen aber noch nicht.


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Februar 2015)

Bis zu einem wirklichen Glanzstück müsste da natürlich noch viiiel designzeit mit Oberflächen zupferei investiert werden.

irgendwo ist aber auch die frage inwiefern das wirklich sinnvoll ist hier - für viele sind das Feinheiten. und dann geht's auch ganz schnell wieder in die Richtung dass da material rumgebogen wird, was dem alu nicht gut tut.

Syntace macht da hier auch Kontrastprogramm - gerade runde rohre - und die Leute stehen drauf. Es ist also einfach nur eine Sache des Marketings, den Status Quo als begehrenswert zu verkaufen.

Ich persönlich finde die runden geraden Rohre vorallem in Hinblick auf die Geschichte von Alutech als quasi Handmade-Hinterhof klitsche als sehr sympatisch und ehrlich. Und auch dem Herstellername wird man mit so einem schnörkelfreien Design gerecht - einfach Alu Tech.

Eine optisch vielleicht schöne Idee wäre, die Sitzrohrverstärkungsstrebe im gleichen Winkel wie die Hinterbaustrebe verlaufen zu lassen. Das sorgt für eigenständigen Look, aufgeräumtes Design.

Bei L/XL Rahmen kann und muss das Oberrohr wohl nach oben mitwachsen - aber der winkel sollte gleich bleiben, ist dann halt ein kleiner Versatz, aber das sollte nicht schlimm sein.
Vielleicht schafft man es, bis zu Größe L die Größe über die SItzrohrverstärkungsstrebe mitzumachen, und ab L die gleiche Strebe zu verwenden, aber das Oberrohr nach oben zu setzen.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2015)

Naja, bei der Abstimmung hätte man schon auf die Kleinigkeiten, die ein Gesamtbild ausmachen, mehr achten sollen.
So gefällt sogar mir des nicht gerade besser  
Hab natürlich für gerade gestimmt, weil die Realität zum Schluß, meiner Meinung nach, wieder besser aussieht.

G.


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Februar 2015)

nur: woher soll man am anfang wissen wohin die Reise geht. klar sind ein paar Sachen wahrscheinlich durch die festgesetzten Entscheidungen anders am Ende als hätte man es in einem normalen Entwicklungsprozess gemacht, wo man auc hmal Sachen über den haufen schmeißen kann. das geht hier halt nur bedingt.

da is halt sicher viel Kritik jetz da, die bei anderen rahmenherstellern gar nicht aufkommt, weil man einfach das fertige Endprodukt hingesetzt bekommt. Das ist ja aber auch der reiz, dass man hier interaktiv mitwirken kann. da muss man halt in kauf nehmen, dass man viele Entscheidungen als "schlecht" wahrnimmt, die sonst gar nicht zur Diskussion stehen, weil der Hersteller es einfach macht.

alles in allem finde ich den rahmen so wie er jetzt aussieht nicht "perfekt" aber um ein viiielfaches besser was so manch andrer Hersteller abliefert!

und Perfektion gibt's sowieso nicht!


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2015)

Sorry, aber von geilem Hinterhofklitschen Style a la z.B. BTR Fabrications ist das meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Februar 2015)

Btr reißt mich jetzt nicht unbedingt vom Hocker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (28. Februar 2015)

Ich finde ja den Hinterbau echt schick, da hält der Hauptrahmen leider nicht mit. Die gerade Variante mit Rohrformen, welche das Design des Hinterbaus aufnehmen, wäre klasse.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2015)

Wäre das rundere Paket, find ich auch.


----------



## veraono (28. Februar 2015)

Abgesehen von den Rohrformen ist das Rad doch eh verdammt nah am abgestimmten Design-Entwurf dran, was ich erstaunlich finde wenn man die Probleme der Detaillösungen betrachtet.
Ich finde der Stefan hat bislang wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet und es geschafft die ganzen fuzzeligen Anforderungen was Bauraum, Anbindung der Streben ans Yoke, Umwerferintegration, Querverbindung, Klemmung der Lagerachse etc. etc. angeht, super in die Designvorstellungen zu integrieren.
Klar wäre der ursprüngliche kantige Look noch schärfer aber die simplen Rohrquerschnitte (natürlich in Kombi mit möglichst geraden Rohren ) passen für mich 1a in ein (technisch wie vom Design her) möglichst simples Gesamtkonzept.

Das einzige was für mich in Sachen Design bislang ein echter Abstrich ist, dass der "Henkel" zum Sitzrohr nicht mehr wie im ursprünglichen Konzept parallel zu den Hinterbaustreben läuft. Das sah aber beim "Foreigner-Entwurf" nur so gut aus, weil die Hinterbaustreben durch die Knicke flacher verliefen.


----------



## drobbel (28. Februar 2015)

Ich finde, die flache Strebe, wie sie auch unten im Artikel und am Prototypen auf dem Bild weiter vorne zu sehen ist, sieht richtig scharf aus. Dagegen finde ich die steile Strebe, die parallel zur Hinterbaustrebe ist, irgendwie seltsam...


----------



## veraono (28. Februar 2015)

Ja, bezog sich wie gesagt auf die vormals flacheren Verstrebungen am Hinterbau im Design-Entwurf, beim aktuellen Hinterbau fände ich das Sitzrohrgusset auch zu steil, wenn parallel.


----------



## IceQ- (1. März 2015)

Definitive die Gerade Version 

Ich muss sagen, langsam aber sich wirds richtig geil, das Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timSch (1. März 2015)

Hey tut mir leid wenn die Frage unangebracht ist oder auch nicht ganz zum thema passt, aber wie wird denn der Dämpfer demontiert/gewechselt? Muss man dazu das Yoke vom hinterbau lösen?


----------



## joe-ker (1. März 2015)

Der gesamte Rahmen besteht aus klar definierten Dreiecken. Die Kettenstreben verlaufen jetzt parallel. Das X im Hinterbau ist symmetrisch. 
Fazit: jedes Rohrteile steht in eindeutigem Bezug zum nächsten. Also warum sollte man das schlichte Design durch ein geschwungenes Unterrohr kaputtmachen?!


----------



## drobbel (1. März 2015)

timSch schrieb:


> Hey tut mir leid wenn die Frage unangebracht ist oder auch nicht ganz zum thema passt, aber wie wird denn der Dämpfer demontiert/gewechselt? Muss man dazu das Yoke vom hinterbau lösen?


Erst die Schraube am Unterrohr lösen, dann kannst du ihn hochdrehen, die andere Schraube lösen und entnehmen...


----------



## Makke (1. März 2015)

es fällt mir schwer, hier eine klare Entscheidung zu fällen.
Die Argumente, z.B. von @*joe-ker* sind schlüssig , aber das leicht geschwungende Unterrohr lockert die Optik etwas auf ...


----------



## baik-a (1. März 2015)

Mir ging es in meinem Post nicht darum das Design zu verreissen. Finde ich gut gelungen. Nur sieht man bei den SW screenshots
im Moment keinen "richtigen" Schatten. Wenn Licht von schräg oben auf die Druckstrebe und die Abstützung des Hinterbaus fällt liegt der untere
Teil viel mehr im Schatten (fast wie bei einer Lichtkante) als im Moment. Das wird die Flächen optisch weiter verschmälern und paßt dann nicht zur flächigen Ausrichtung vom Rest des Rahmens. Wenn die Oberfläche des Rahmens eloxiert ist (vohrher gestrahlt und damit matt) wird sich dieser Effekt noch vergrößern weil weniger Licht reflektiert wird.
Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle das die Ausrichtung des Rohrprofils der Druckstrebe und der Abstützung ähnlich dem der Kettenstrebe ist
paßt das vom Gesamtkonzept besser zur Einfachheit des gesamten Rahmens.
Finde auch das flachere Sitzrohrgusset besser als die parallele Ausrichtung. Wie der Hauptrahmen sich zum Steuerrohr verjüngt bildet das flache
Gusset mit der Abstützung ein gespiegeltes Dreieck mit Punkten die sich außerhalb des Rahmens treffen.
Bei paralleler Ausrichtung wäre ja spätestens wenn man drauf sitzt keine Parallelität mehr gegeben.


----------



## joe-ker (1. März 2015)

baik-a schrieb:


> Bei paralleler Ausrichtung wäre ja spätestens wenn man drauf sitzt keine Parallelität mehr gegeben.


Das ist definitiv ein gutes Argument. Allerdings spielt das keine Rolle, da die Optik in dem Moment wichtig ist, wenn das Bike im Laden oder vor der Eisdiele  steht und gut aussehen soll, damit es ein "Haben-will-Bedürfnis" hervorruft.
Wenn die Geräte so gestaltet werden sollen, dass sie auf dem Trail am geilsten aussehen, müssten zum Zeitpunkt des Designs Dämpfer und Gabel mindestens halb eingefahren sein....

...spinn den Gedanken mal weiter: im Laden stehen die Bikes mit leerer Luftkammer und sehen gut aus, wenn du es mit nach Hause nimmst pumpst du das Fahrwerk auf und die Karre sieht aus wie ein Klapp-Handy

wann bewunderst du dein Bike? fahrtechnisch sicherlich auf dem Trail, aber optisch meist nur wenn du daneben stehst.


----------



## baik-a (1. März 2015)

joe-ker schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv ein gutes Argument. Allerdings spielt das keine Rolle, da die Optik in dem Moment wichtig ist, wenn das Bike im Laden oder vor der Eisdiele  steht und gut aussehen soll, damit es ein "Haben-will-Bedürfnis" hervorruft.
> Wenn die Geräte so gestaltet werden sollen, dass sie auf dem Trail am geilsten aussehen, müssten zum Zeitpunkt des Designs Dämpfer und Gabel mindestens halb eingefahren sein....
> 
> ...spinn den Gedanken mal weiter: im Laden stehen die Bikes mit leerer Luftkammer und sehen gut aus, wenn du es mit nach Hause nimmst pumpst du das Fahrwerk auf und die Karre sieht aus wie ein Klapp-Handy
> ...




Ich weiß was Du meinst.... - finde nur ein Design gelungener das immer auf die gleiche Weise funktioniert und den Charakter nicht ändert sobald man es benutzt.


----------



## coastalwolf (1. März 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry, aber von geilem Hinterhofklitschen Style a la z.B. BTR Fabrications ist das meilenweit entfernt.



Sorry. Aber das X am Steuerrohr geht gar nicht. Geschmäcker sind eben doch zum Glück sehr unterschiedlich


----------



## 12die4 (1. März 2015)

Hm, ich hab mir optisch ein wenig mehr erwartet, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Der Bereich hinterm Tretlager wird sehr massiv und schwer. Die extrem geraden Rohre wirklich etwas altbacken und insgesamt sieht das Rad nicht unbedingt schnell aus im Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz.
Und die Strebe zwischen Sitzrohr und Oberrohr steht mir viel zu steil. Hat was von Dirt-Bike. Aber da wäre mir ein etwas weniger Sloping und dafür eine flachere Verstrebung lieber gewesen. Die Zusatzstreben am Hinterbau zwischen Umlenkhebel und unterem Drehpunkt sehen für mich nicht optimal aus, da die Anbindung der Strebe unten gar nicht auf den Drehpunkt zeigt, sondern darüber hinaus schießt.  Muss ich da nicht in Ausnahmefällen Angst haben, dass mir der Hinterbau in die Ferse hackt??


----------



## joe-ker (1. März 2015)

@12die4 
1. Das Gusset, also die Strebe zwischen Sitz- und Oberohr soll wohl laut aktuellem Stand wie im Titelbild bzw. die allerletzten beiden Bilder (Absatz Entscheidung) waagerecht verlaufen. 
2. Wenn du dir die Strebe vom Hinterbau in die Ferse hauen willst, musst du dir den Fuß ganz schön verrenken: Der Pedalradius liegt standardmäßig bei 175 mm, also weit außerhalb des Schwingenlagers. Falls du es doch am Kurbelarm vorbei schaffst, sollte normalerweise immer noch ein Kettenblatt im Weg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (1. März 2015)

Bitte bitte lass es gerade sein


----------



## BommelMaster (1. März 2015)

12die4 schrieb:


> Hm, ich hab mir optisch ein wenig mehr erwartet, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Der Bereich hinterm Tretlager wird sehr massiv und schwer. Die extrem geraden Rohre wirklich etwas altbacken und insgesamt sieht das Rad nicht unbedingt schnell aus im Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz.



das sehe ich genau anders rum

die steile Strebe oben hat einfach "Charakter" und diese flache Strebe sieht einfach nur kacke aus. vorallem bei großen Rahmengrößen.

mit der steilen STrebe nimmt man einfach den WInkel von der Hinterbaustrebe auf und es entsteht ein harmonisches Gesamtbild mit Charakter, das logischerweise dann "aneckt" weil es nicht gewöhnlich ist, sondern anders. Und genau da seh ich die Chance von dem steilen Röhrchen. ist einfach ein alleinstellungsmerkmal


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2015)

Also mich schüttelts beim Steilen ab...für mich der falsche "Charakter".

G.


----------



## Phi-Me (1. März 2015)

Stimme ich Jörg so auf den ersten blick zu. Kann sich nach 10 mal hinschauen aber auch Richtung bommelsche ändern...

Könnte glaube mit beidem ganz gut leben..


----------



## drobbel (1. März 2015)

sollte man vielleicht mal aufgebaut sehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Stimme ich Jörg so auf den ersten blick zu. Kann sich nach 10 mal hinschauen aber auch Richtung bommelsche ändern...
> 
> Könnte glaube mit beidem ganz gut leben..



Ja da hast du wohl recht  
Aber der erste Bilick ist der Wichtigste...und den gibts auch nur einmal 

G.


----------



## BommelMaster (1. März 2015)

nein der erste blick ist nicht der richtige

der richtige blick ist der, der durch Marketing vermittelt wird.

alles andere sind nur unrelevante subjektive Wahrnehmung.


wenn das bike von einem profi im raceaufbau irgendwo rumsteht, und dann das bike einen schnittigen, eigenen Charakter hat.

dann wills jeder haben, wichtig ist nur, dass es eigenständig ist - und DIESER blick zählt, nicht der erste!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2015)

Mich würde mal eine hypothetische Abstimmung mit diesem Design interessieren:




Auf den ersten Blick finde ich das schon sehr viel geiler, aber bei längerer Betrachtung entwickelt der einfache Rohrsatz einen "effizienten" Charme.
Hoffentlich können wir uns noch mal Designmäßig mit einer Carbon-Version austoben


----------



## Phi-Me (1. März 2015)

Weißt du, dass ich das inzwischen schon fast zu modern finde, weil ich mit dem geraden Satz warm geworden bin?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (1. März 2015)

So ein shice, jetzt hab ihr es auf dem letzten metern verrissen...


----------



## foreigner (1. März 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> So ein shice, jetzt hab ihr es auf dem letzten metern verrissen...


Jo, sehr schade. Mit diesem Design möchte ich nichts zu tun habe. Ich distanziere mich in aller Deutlichkeit.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2015)

Verdammt... ich werde die Biegung so gut wie möglich verkleinern und hinterm Kettenblatt verstecken


----------



## Phi-Me (1. März 2015)

Dödüm..


----------



## Der Kassenwart (1. März 2015)

tja, da hat die schweigende mehrheit wohl anders abgestimmt...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2015)

verdammte Demokratie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe-ker (1. März 2015)

Na super. Also doch ein Hängebauch.

Egal, ich hätte mir insgeheim sowieso einen gemufften Chromoly-Rahmen gewünscht.


----------



## limbokoenig (1. März 2015)

echt schade.. die gerade Version ist wirklich schöner. 

Aber wenn schon gebogen, kann man dann nicht wenigstens ein 50er Rohr nehmen wie beim Funktionsmuster?


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. März 2015)

Danke! Jetzt fühle ich mich nicht mehr gar so einsam...;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. März 2015)

joe-ker schrieb:


> Na super. Also doch ein Hängebauch.
> 
> Egal, ich hätte mir insgeheim sowieso einen gemufften Chromoly-Rahmen gewünscht.


Na, dann warte doch einfach mal ab;-)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. März 2015)

Basti... pfui... aus  Was soll denn der Alex sagen...


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. März 2015)

Ich sag nichts...


----------



## PamA2013 (2. März 2015)

Könnt ihr wohl nochmal ein bild von dem geilen hängebauchschwein ohne den umwerfer montiert posten?

Die anbindung am steuerrohr war bei der graden version einfach todes unschick, deswegen bin ich auch froh, dass es die nicht geworden ist.


----------



## Plumpssack (2. März 2015)

Schade, ich glaube gerade Rohre wären echt schick geworden, mit dem dickeren Hydroforming Rohr wirds halt mehr 0815 aussehen, jedenfalls von meinem Standpunkt aus.
Ist eben immer alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## kipferl (2. März 2015)

Kann mich Plumpssack nur anschließen... aber da Stefan die Biegung eh so klein wie möglich halten will, wird es ja vielleicht noch was 
Lag es eventuell daran das die Version mit geraden Rohren nicht "final" gezeigt wurde? Wegen dem Gusset am Steuerrohr und dem Blech am Tretlager. Viele haben doch bestimmt nur Bildchen geguckt und den Text nicht gelesen.

Darf man fragen wieviel Leute abgestimmt haben? Nur aus Interesse.


----------



## Fladder72 (2. März 2015)

Schade... Und leider wurden die Stimmen pro-hängebauch erst so richtig in den letzten Tagen hier laut, als alles schon in Richtung Gerade zu gehen schien. Überlegungen zum geraden Rohrsatz gabs ja schon vor der Abstimmung. Da hat man von den "Hängebauchlern" eigentlich nichts gehört... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (2. März 2015)

Deswegen sind die Abstimmungen auch so wichtig. Die schweigende Mehrheit wird nicht unbedingt durch die lautesten Stimmen repräsentiert (so ähnlich wie bei vielen politisch korrekten Heulsusenvereinen ).

Aber sei beruhigt... da der Konschtruktör selber ein möglich geradliniges Design will, wird der Hängebauch auf ein Minimum reduzuiert

... wahrscheinlich muss ich dazu wieder mehr Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen


----------



## gabarinza (2. März 2015)

Ich finde es auch schade. Ursprünglich fand ich die leicht gebogene Variante voll OK.

Aber seit ich beide direkt im Vergleich gesehen habe gefällt mir die gerade um Welten besser. Auch wenn der Anschluß unten nicht perfekt war. Mal ehrlich, wer sieht den bei einem fertig aufgebauten Bike?

Die gerade Variante wirkt einfach viel mehr aus einem Guß.


----------



## ONE78 (2. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Deswegen sind die Abstimmungen auch so wichtig. Die schweigende Mehrheit wird nicht unbedingt durch die lautesten Stimmen repräsentiert (so ähnlich wie bei vielen politisch korrekten Heulsusenvereinen ).
> 
> Aber sei beruhigt... da der Konschtruktör selber ein möglich geradliniges Design will, wird der Hängebauch auf ein Minimum reduzuiert
> 
> ... wahrscheinlich muss ich dazu wieder mehr Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen



Ich bin mal gespannt, wie du das bei den größeren rahmen hinkriegen willst...
das sieht bei den anderen alutechs einfach grausam aus, fast wie bei speiseeis...


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. März 2015)

Also ich find das auch bei den großen Rahmen von Alutech nicht grausam, ich finde es wurde doch recht schick gelöst.
Außerdem ist doch der Übergang Steuerrohr zu Oberrohr und Unterrohr viel schöner als bei der geraden Variante.

Und hey...wer gerade Rohre will kann sich immer noch was anderes kaufen. Mit Gussets voll gebratene Rohrgeschwüre vom Großen "N" z.B. Oder Leidewill´s.  

Ich finde so wie es jetzt abgestimmt wurde passt es doch auch super in die Alutech Palette.


----------



## ONE78 (2. März 2015)

Von mir aus kann der übergang oben ja hydrogeformt sein, aber den bauch unten will ich einfach nicht und der ist technisch und optisch völlig unnötig!


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. März 2015)

Nun wart doch einfach mal ab was der Konstrukteur da hin zaubert. 

Ich hole dann mal das Argument der Gerade Rohre Fraktion wieder raus mit dem das Dasein dieses hässlichen Abschluss Bleches gerechtfertigt wurde.:
"Wenn die Kurbel montiert ist sieht man das doch eh nicht mehr."


----------



## ONE78 (2. März 2015)

Da brauchste dann aber ne ganz schön große kurbel und das abschlussblech gibts beim hängebauch auch 


Ps merkt man, das ich ein wenig angefressen bin?


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. März 2015)

Naja was will amn auch erwarten, bei dem was unter deinem Benutzernamen steht, da links.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. März 2015)

Wo liegt denn das Problem? Jetzt wurde die hydrogeformte Variante mit fast 2/3 der Stimmen sehr deutlich abgestimmt und das ist dann halt so! Nur weil es um die Optik geht? Das Rad wird sich nicht schlechter fahren dadurch!
Fast alle anderen Abstimmungen stellen auch vom technischen Aspekt einen deutlichen Kompromiss dar. Sei es der Eingelenker ohne Abstützung oder die Umwerferkompatibilität. Das hat deutlich mehr Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten und die Konstruktion, als jetzt hier "Unterrohr gebogen oder gerade"... !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (2. März 2015)

Ich finde auch das die Frage bezüglich der Gestaltung des Unterrohrs relativ unerheblich ist. Wer das Bike deshalb nicht kauft der hätte es auch vorher nicht gekauft...


----------



## böser_wolf (2. März 2015)

hmm mir gefällts	
ganz grad wärs n ticken schöner  aber gut 
wann war da verkaufsstart??


----------



## discordius (2. März 2015)

Im Artikel wurde leider mit keinem Wort die potentielle Auswirkung der beiden Lösungen auf das Rahmengewicht erwähnt. Kann man das dann so deuten, dass die beiden Varianten trotz unterschiedlich dicker Rohre gleich schwer sind? Nicht, dass die verschiedenen Abstimmungsergebnisse hinterher zu einem >3kg Rahmen ohne Dämpfer führen.


----------



## m2000 (2. März 2015)

gabarinza schrieb:


> ...Auch wenn der Anschluß unten nicht perfekt war. Mal ehrlich, wer sieht den bei einem fertig aufgebauten Bike...



Dasselbe gilt in meinen Augen für den abgeschwächten Hängebauch für den ich übrigens gestimmt habe


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (2. März 2015)

discordius schrieb:


> Im Artikel wurde leider mit keinem Wort die potentielle Auswirkung der beiden Lösungen auf das Rahmengewicht erwähnt. Kann man das dann so deuten, dass die beiden Varianten trotz unterschiedlich dicker Rohre gleich schwer sind? Nicht, dass die verschiedenen Abstimmungsergebnisse hinterher zu einem >3kg Rahmen ohne Dämpfer führen.



Gewichtstechnisch macht das kaum einen Unterschied. Das 50er Rohr wäre zwar etwas leichter bedingt durch den geringeren Durchmesser, braucht dadurch aber etwas mehr Speck auf den Rippen und müsste im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme etwas verdickt werden. Dafür ist das hydrogeformte Rohr etwas länger mit einem größeren Durchmesser. Bewegt sich also im niedrigen Gramm-Bereich.


----------



## nuts (2. März 2015)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> Gewichtstechnisch macht das kaum einen Unterschied. Das 50er Rohr wäre zwar etwas leichter bedingt durch den geringeren Durchmesser, braucht dadurch aber etwas mehr Speck auf den Rippen und müsste im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme etwas verdickt werden. Dafür ist das hydrogeformte Rohr etwas länger mit einem größeren Durchmesser. Bewegt sich also im niedrigen Gramm-Bereich.



genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (2. März 2015)

@nuts 

Es wäre ganz praktisch, wenn ein Artikel aktualisiert wurde, dass er im Newsbereich (auf der Startseite) wieder nach oben rutscht. Ist das möglich?

jetzt habe ich wieder nur durch Zufall mitbekommen, dass das Ergebnis feststeht.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2015)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Schade... Und leider wurden die Stimmen pro-hängebauch erst so richtig in den letzten Tagen hier laut, als alles schon in Richtung Gerade zu gehen schien. Überlegungen zum geraden Rohrsatz gabs ja schon vor der Abstimmung. Da hat man von den "Hängebauchlern" eigentlich nichts gehört... .



Ja finde es auch schade das die geraden Rohre nicht gewonnen haben. 
Aber bei einer Abstimmung, bei dene auch alle mitbestimmen die wenig hier mitlesen, war es eh schon fast unmöglich, bzw. evtl. gerade so möglich, das die geraden Rohr gewinnen.
Spätestens bei den Abildungen mit der steilen Sitzrohrverstrebung, auschließlich in Verbindung mit den geraden Rohren, war es dann unmöglich die Masse auf seiner Seite zu haben. Das war sozusagen der Todesstoß. (Nur meine Meinung  )

G.


----------



## xcseb (2. März 2015)

Ich Finde das gerade Rohr auch schöner, aber die Anbindung am Tretlager ist nicht gerade gut gelöst. Da macht das gebogene Rohr schon die bessere Figur... Insgesamt ist der Rahmen top! Hier mal ein großes Lob für das Design und die Konstruktion, besonders am Hinterbau!


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. März 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> @nuts
> 
> Es wäre ganz praktisch, wenn ein Artikel aktualisiert wurde, dass er im Newsbereich (auf der Startseite) wieder nach oben rutscht. Ist das möglich?
> 
> jetzt habe ich wieder nur durch Zufall mitbekommen, dass das Ergebnis feststeht.



Im Forum steht "Ergebnis online" in Klammern da. Wäre aber auch schön wenn das Ergebnis in der Forumsversion sehen könnte 

Achja - eine 2/3 Mehrheit ist ja dann doch eindeutig.


----------



## nuts (3. März 2015)

Akira schrieb:


> @nuts
> 
> Es wäre ganz praktisch, wenn ein Artikel aktualisiert wurde, dass er im Newsbereich (auf der Startseite) wieder nach oben rutscht. Ist das möglich?
> jetzt habe ich wieder nur durch Zufall mitbekommen, dass das Ergebnis feststeht.



Möglich ist das, aber nicht immer gewünscht, weil dann ja andere Artikel nach unten geschoben werden. Am besten wäre wohl eine Benachrichtigung für alle, die an der Umfrage teilgenommen oder kommentiert haben... ich frage mal Thomas. 

@Speziazlizt Das stimmt auch, aber die automatisch erstellte Foren-Ansicht war teilweise so furchtbar, dass wir sie - in der Form, wie es sie gab - nicht wieder wollen.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. März 2015)

mh, gebogen. schade.


----------



## 12die4 (3. März 2015)

Ich find den gebogenen Rohrsatz moderner. Ich verstehe, dass viele hier den geraden bevorzugen, weil sich das von der Masse absetzt. Aber das ist halt Geschmacksache. Ich persönlich fahre nicht bloß ein Rad, weil es anders aussieht als alles andere. Sonst hätte ich vermutlich ein GT. *kotz*


----------



## Der Kassenwart (3. März 2015)

naja, das gejammer ist groß. ich habe noch nie den kauf eines bikes von der form des unterrohrs abhängig gemacht. es ist ja schließlich kein hängebauch a la norco, speci oder giant zu erwarten, allenfalls ein leichter hockey stick shape, wie der angelsachse sagen würde. ganz davon abgesehen, finde ich das leicht geschwungene als interessanten kontrapunkt zu den ansonsten geraden verbindungen. das radl hat dennoch genügend optische alleinstellungsmerkmale, sollte das jemand tatsächlich als alleinigen anschaffungsgrund sehen.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. März 2015)

stimmt schon, optisch sieht der rahmen dann in real-life eh wieder anders aus. wäre halt schöner gewesen. und evtl. sogar billiger?


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (3. März 2015)

billiger glaube ich nicht, der geschwungene rohrsatz stammt ja vom fanes oder nicht? damit wäre es ein standard produkt, welches lediglich noch gekürzt werden muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. März 2015)

Hi Leute... habe noch mal ein bissl gespielt der Radius ist leider nicht viel näher ans Tretlager zu bekommen. Dafür bräuchten wir einen noch kleineren Biegeradius, das ist aber schwierig in der Produktion...






Wir kommen jetzt ohne Deckel am Tretlager aus... es passt "Arsch auf Kante":


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. März 2015)

By the way: Ich habe mal das Sitzstrebenrohr als Gusset am Sitzrohr verwendet... aber irgendwie isses das auch noch nicht so ganz...


----------



## BommelMaster (3. März 2015)

mach doch mal fotos ohne den sichtkanten.

das verfälscht die optik hier natürlich.

am besten einfahc mal ein gutes rendering!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. März 2015)

Habe mal versucht die Idee fürs Sitzrohrgusset aufzunehmen (war glaube ich im Verstrebungs-Thread). Damit könnten wir die Formensprache der Dämpferbefestigung aufnehmen und die Biegung im Unterrohr wirkt auch nicht mehr so alleine:


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. März 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> mach doch mal fotos ohne den sichtkanten.
> 
> das verfälscht die optik hier natürlich.
> 
> am besten einfahc mal ein gutes rendering!



Wenn Du Zeit für sowas hast, dann schicke ich Dir gerne ein CAD-Modell 

Kann wirklich nicht für jeden Schritt n Rendering machen, denn derweil geht nix anderes am Rechner und Zeit ist das was mir seit Monaten fehlt


----------



## veraono (4. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> By the way: Ich habe mal das Sitzstrebenrohr als Gusset am Sitzrohr verwendet... aber irgendwie isses das auch noch nicht so ganz...


Mit dem steilen Winkel des Gussets sieht das auch alles komisch aus, ich finde das wichtige Design-Element ist die durchgehende Linie Oberrohr /Hinterbau und das Rad wird m.e nicht schöner nur wenn wir versuchen möglichst viele parallele Linien zu erzeugen, und seien sie noch so weit voneinander entfernt.
Auch die neue Version der Anbindung von den Streben ans Yoke will mit den unnötig vielen Winkel und Linien nicht so recht gefallen, da hast du viel schönere/einfachere Versionen gezeigt.
Aber das Unterrohr finde ich sehr gut integriert.


----------



## Rick7 (4. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Habe mal versucht die Idee fürs Sitzrohrgusset aufzunehmen (war glaube ich im Verstrebungs-Thread). Damit könnten wir die Formensprache der Dämpferbefestigung aufnehmen und die Biegung im Unterrohr wirkt auch nicht mehr so alleine:



find ich ehrlich gesagt auf den ersten Blick ziemlich gut


----------



## Fury (4. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Habe mal versucht die Idee fürs Sitzrohrgusset aufzunehmen (war glaube ich im Verstrebungs-Thread). Damit könnten wir die Formensprache der Dämpferbefestigung aufnehmen und die Biegung im Unterrohr wirkt auch nicht mehr so alleine:


find' ich extrem gut! jetzt kommts endlich in eine richtung in der nicht zwei teile einfach aneinandergebaut wirken!

btw: für was ist der zugauslass vorm tretlager nochmal gedacht? umwerfer?


----------



## drobbel (4. März 2015)

Das Oberrohr zu unterbrechen find ich ehrlich gesagt extrem ungut! Nicht dass das hier zu einseitig wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsg (4. März 2015)

Ne, die unterbrochene Version geht gar nicht ...


----------



## foreigner (4. März 2015)

bsg schrieb:


> Ne, die unterbrochene Version geht gar nicht ...


Schließe mich an. Wirklich sinnvoll ist´s glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2015)

Ich denke ein durchgehendes Oberrohr macht technisch auf jeden Fall mehr Sinn. Es ging erstmal darum, die Idee aufzunehmen. Vielleicht lässt sich ein ähnlicher Effekt auf mit durchgehendem Rohr erzielen.


----------



## Pornocchio (4. März 2015)

Es scheint immer komplizierter zu werden. Bewährt und oft als richtig erwiesen hat sich doch meist:

So wenig wie nötig, so einfach wie möglich.

Gerade > Raw > Wertig = Geil.

Nicht so viel rumpimpern tät ganz gut und alles weglassen was irgendwie geht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2015)

Das ist nun mal Geschmackssache... die "Gerade & Raw"-Fraktion ist im Forum zwar immer sehr laut, aber wirklich erfolgreich sind damit nur ein paar Nischenhersteller...


----------



## -N0bodY- (4. März 2015)

Sind ja auch kaum passende Parts im aftermarket zu finden. Gabeln in Raw schonmal garnicht wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (4. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal Geschmackssache... die "Gerade & Raw"-Fraktion ist im Forum zwar immer sehr laut, aber wirklich erfolgreich sind damit nur ein paar Nischenhersteller...


q.e.d. siehe abstimmung unterrohr


----------



## Fury (4. März 2015)

drobbel schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr zu unterbrechen find ich ehrlich gesagt extrem ungut! Nicht dass das hier zu einseitig wird...


mach dir da mal keine sorgen, das wird einseitig in die ablehnende richtung...


----------



## Pornocchio (4. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal Geschmackssache... die "Gerade & Raw"-Fraktion ist im Forum zwar immer sehr laut, aber wirklich erfolgreich sind damit nur ein paar Nischenhersteller...



Mit Gerade meine ich nicht die Rohre alleine, ich meine "gerade raus", oder zu neudeutsch auch "straight".
Erfolgreich sind meistens auf lange sicht die, die hinter Ihrer Sache stehen und es durchziehen, das merkt auch der Käufer.

Sei es Preispolitik, Rahmenbauphilosophie, Design, einfallsreiches Marketing,...was auch immer es ist.
Das sage ich nicht als Käufer sondern Ex-Beschäftigter in der Bikebranche. Auch wenn es schon ne Weile her ist.


----------



## Slow (4. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Habe mal versucht die Idee fürs Sitzrohrgusset aufzunehmen (war glaube ich im Verstrebungs-Thread). Damit könnten wir die Formensprache der Dämpferbefestigung aufnehmen und die Biegung im Unterrohr wirkt auch nicht mehr so alleine:



Find ich eine coole Idee und auf den ersten Blick gut, aber wenn man dann einen Augenblick länger drauf schaut, müsste das relativ markante Design-Merkmal des Gussets doch noch mal irgendwo in der Art auftauchen, was es aber nicht tut. Okay, Winkel von Dämpferaufnahme übernommen, aber sind ja keine parallelstehenden "Bleche" mehr, sondern halboffenes Rohr gedreht - wenn ich die Ansicht richtig interpretiere.
Die Verstrebung hoch zum Sitzrohr kann ich mir aber trotzdem so ganz gut vorstellen wenn das Oberrohr durchgeht. Wirkt so recht dezent und man könnte als Konzept dahinter sagen: schlichtes Rahmen-Design bei Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen mit filigranen Anbauteilen (Gusset, X-im Hinterbau, Dämpferaufnahme, Bremsaufnahme). 
Wäre dann wieder recht konsequent.

Zwei Anmerkungen generell: 1. das Gusset würde ich immer an den XL Rahmen überprüfen.
2. Meine Idee die Dämpferaufnahme für das Gusset aufzunehmen ist für mich gedanklich etwas damit gestorben, dass die Abstimmung zugunsten des gebogenen Unterrohrs gefallen ist. Bei dem gebogenen UR macht vielleicht doch wieder ganz andere Versionen Sinn, wie veraono oben bereits schrieb.

VG


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. März 2015)

@Slow hatte in einem anderen Thread diesen Vorschlag gemacht:



Slow schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens, sollte es doch eher ein Rohr bei dem "Gusset" werden, könnte man es ja auch aus Gewichts-Gründen unten offen lassen, wie z.B. bei Transalp Rahmen (siehe Anhang).








Finde ich persönlich optisch die eleganteste Lösung.


----------



## Slow (4. März 2015)

@Darkwing Duck : Vielleicht ist das von Stefan oben schon so gemeint/gezeichnet worde. Erkennt man bei der CAD-Seitenansicht nicht so gut.

Im Anhang das, was ich ein Post zuvor meinte...


----------



## drobbel (4. März 2015)

Ist die flachere Variante eigentlch schon ganz aus dem Rennen? Sieht man gar nichts mehr zu...


----------



## H.B.O (4. März 2015)

bitte nicht das geschwür am oberrohr, nettes blech ohne zu scharfe kanten und fertig


----------



## foreigner (4. März 2015)

Ich finde eine steilere Variante insofern gut, weil sie bei L und XL Rahmen sicherlich schöner und leichter sein wird. Die flachere Variante ist beim M Rahmen aber definitiv hübscher.
Frag @nuts was sie noch an den Geometrien drehen, dann sag ich dir für welche Variante ich bin 

Zu der Abstimmung nochmal mit gerade vs. gebogen: Was ich mich immer frage und weswegen ich auch speziell diese Abstimmung auch mit Argwohn gesehen habe: Wer von denen, die da abstimmen, ist den wirklich potentieller Käufer?
Der Großteil, der für Rund gestimmt hat und sich damit für den 1000sten gebogenen, hydrogeformten Rahmen entschieden hat unter all den Specis, Treks, Canyons, Transitions mit genug Auswahl auch bei Trailbikes , oder der kleinere Teil, der "gerade" wollte, weil es seinen Geschmack trifft und es davon sehr wenige bikes gibt, speziell wenn man noch in unsere Kategorie von Fahrrad schaut. Man kommt kaum auf ne Hand voll.
Schwer zu sagen. Ich würde dennoch trotz 2/3 für gebogen ein Fragezeichen dahinter setzen, ob Jetzt mehr potentielle Käufer dafür waren.
Aber so ist´s nunmal.


----------



## joe-ker (4. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich finde eine steilere Variante insofern gut, weil sie bei L und XL Rahmen sicherlich schöner und leichter sein wird. Die flachere Variante ist beim M Rahmen aber definitiv hübscher.
> Frag @nuts was sie noch an den Geometrien drehen, dann sag ich dir für welche Variante ich bin
> 
> Zu der Abstimmung nochmal mit gerade vs. gebogen: Was ich mich immer frage und weswegen ich auch speziell diese Abstimmung auch mit Argwohn gesehen habe: Wer von denen, die da abstimmen, ist den wirklich potentieller Käufer?
> ...



Kaufst du alles, wozu du dich informierst und dir eine Meinung gebildet hast? 
oder andersrum, informierst du dich nur zu Dingen die definitiv auf deiner Kauf-Liste stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (4. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Zu der Abstimmung nochmal mit gerade vs. gebogen: Was ich mich immer frage und weswegen ich auch speziell diese Abstimmung auch mit Argwohn gesehen habe: Wer von denen, die da abstimmen, ist den wirklich potentieller Käufer?



Das ist aber ein ganz grundsätzliches Problem bei derartigen Projekten. Man handelt sich ja sogar das Risiko ein, dass ein Großteil der Abstimmenden vom Mitbewerber, sagen wir mal "beeinflusst" werden, um das Produkt weniger marktfähig zu machen.

Btw, wenn ich nochmal abstimmen dürfte, würde ich diesmal die gerade Variante nehmen. Meine Vorliebe für den Hängebauch resultierte aus den ursprünglichen Entwürfen, zu den aktuellen passt das gerade Rohr wie ich zugeben muß wesentlich besser.


----------



## -N0bodY- (4. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich finde eine steilere Variante insofern gut, weil sie bei L und XL Rahmen sicherlich schöner und leichter sein wird. Die flachere Variante ist beim M Rahmen aber definitiv hübscher.
> Frag @nuts was sie noch an den Geometrien drehen, dann sag ich dir für welche Variante ich bin
> 
> Zu der Abstimmung nochmal mit gerade vs. gebogen: Was ich mich immer frage und weswegen ich auch speziell diese Abstimmung auch mit Argwohn gesehen habe: Wer von denen, die da abstimmen, ist den wirklich potentieller Käufer?
> ...



Also ich besitze schon ein Fanes aus dem Hause Alutech, und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem geilen Gerät. Ich habe auch für das leicht gebogene und etwas voluminösere Unterrohr gestimmt. Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden das es mitlerweile auch symetrische Kettenstreben geworden sind. Schaut meiner Meinung nach einfach stimmiger aus. Und Ja ich bin durchaus Interessiert mir das fertige Endergebniss zuzulegen. Das ICB 1 zum Beispiel fand ich auch sehr interessant, nur hat sich das damals sehr mit der Anschaffung meiner Fanes überschnitten und deshalb habe ich mir kein ICB 1 angeschafft. Dazu fand ich die beiden einfach zu ähnlich im Einsatzgebiet.

Wenn jetzt noch auf den blöden Umwerfer verzichtet werden würde wäre ich zum Beispiel seht glücklich. Dann wäre die ganze Karre nämlich wieder etwas mehr  kompromisslos auf den Einsatzzweck ausgelegt, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Piefke (4. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Zu der Abstimmung nochmal mit gerade vs. gebogen: Was ich mich immer frage und weswegen ich auch speziell diese Abstimmung auch mit Argwohn gesehen habe: Wer von denen, die da abstimmen, ist den wirklich potentieller Käufer?


Dann hätte man das Projekt anders angehen müssen: Jeder Interessent zahlt 1000 € an und unterschreibt einen Vertrag, der ihn zum Kauf des Bikes verpflichtet, ansonsten ist die Anzahlung futsch. Und dann dürfen nur die abstimmen. Aber hätten sich da genug gefunden?


----------



## foreigner (4. März 2015)

joe-ker schrieb:


> Kaufst du alles, wozu du dich informierst und dir eine Meinung gebildet hast?
> oder andersrum, informierst du dich nur zu Dingen die definitiv auf deiner Kauf-Liste stehen?


Nein, natürlich nicht. Darum ging´s mir ja auch gar nicht. Ich sage nur, dass ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, dass die Abstimmung nur unter Leuten die das Bike auf Ihrer "Kaufliste" haben, evtl. anders ausgegangen wäre. Mehr nicht. Keine Anschuldigungen oder sonstiges. Ist halt so bei so einem Projekt.
Ich finde es auch kein schreckliches Drama, dass das Rohr gebogen ist. Mir ist gute Geo, Federung und Technik weit wichtiger als Optik, außer vielleicht es fällt völlig daneben aus, aber da sind wir eh weit von weg.
Im Prinzip hab ich das Bike vor zu kaufen. Vertrag unterschrieben habe ich aber noch nicht. Ein zusätzliches Bike kauf ich mir nicht, wenn dann würde ich mein Enduro ersetzen. Mein Enduro ist deutlich jünger als mein DH-ler; also eigentlich wollte ich das Enduro paar Jährchen fahren und der DHler wäre eher dran gewesen. Und YT ist ja dieses Jahr auch sehr verführerisch mit dem neuen Tues CF pro....  Ganz endgültig entschieden ist auch bei mir noch nix.


----------



## nuts (4. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich finde eine steilere Variante insofern gut, weil sie bei L und XL Rahmen sicherlich schöner und leichter sein wird. Die flachere Variante ist beim M Rahmen aber definitiv hübscher.
> Frag @nuts was sie noch an den Geometrien drehen, dann sag ich dir für welche Variante ich bin
> 
> Zu der Abstimmung nochmal mit gerade vs. gebogen: Was ich mich immer frage und weswegen ich auch speziell diese Abstimmung auch mit Argwohn gesehen habe: Wer von denen, die da abstimmen, ist den wirklich potentieller Käufer?
> ...



Zu 1:

Sitzrohrlängen bleiben so wie abgestimmt, die Stacks um 5 mm höher, und die Reach-Reihe angepasst auf 390 415 435 455 475

Zu 2:

Weiß keiner, ob die Kaufinteressenten einen anderen Geschmack haben, als der Durchschnitt. Sehe ich bislang kein Anzeichen für?


----------



## ONE78 (4. März 2015)

Kannste mal die vollständige geotabelle zeigen?

Ich würde gern mal den L und XL rahmen sehen. Ich denke da wird der bauch deutlich "besser" zur geltung kommen. Da ich als kaufinteressent gern wüsste ob ich damit leben kann, also rein optisch oder ob ich mich jetzt detailierter mit der Konkurrenz auseinander setzen muss.


----------



## H.B.O (4. März 2015)

mitterweile will ich das bike in blau , gehts wem ähnlich ?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2015)

Je größer der Rahmen, desto kleiner der Bauch... der Winkel des Unterrohrs wird ja immer flacher!

Geotabelle folgt... Zeichnungen gibt es noch nicht


----------



## RedSKull (4. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Leute... habe noch mal ein bissl gespielt der Radius ist leider nicht viel näher ans Tretlager zu bekommen. Dafür bräuchten wir einen noch kleineren Biegeradius, das ist aber schwierig in der Produktion...
> 
> Wir kommen jetzt ohne Deckel am Tretlager aus... es passt "Arsch auf Kante":





Evtl. kann man das X-Blech aus dem Hinterbau mit dem Sitzrohr Gusset wieder aufnehmen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2015)

Meinungen sind gefragt... es geht um das Sitzrohrgusset:









Der obere Bereich sollte mindestens 20-30mm (besser mehr) Länge für die Schweißnaht bieten, deswegen geht die parallele Version nicht in schlank! Man könnte allerdings eine ähnliche Biegung wie in Variante 2 ansatzweise zu sehen ist einbauen.


----------



## Rick7 (4. März 2015)

geht auf jeden Fall in die richtige Richtung.
Ich findes sowohl diese Vorschläge (am besten finde ich hier Nr.3), als auch den vorigen mit dem unterbrochnen Oberrohr
deutlich besser als bei den Versionen zur Abstimmung


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2015)

schon interessant die Sache mit dem Geschmack... Stefanus und ich waren von der parallelen Version nicht so begeistert. Mal schauen, wie die Meinungen sich entwickeln...


----------



## drobbel (4. März 2015)

Die unterste Variante finde ich auch noch am hübschesten, allerdings wäre ein Rohr schon schöner...Auch in Puncto möglicher Tragegriff...


----------



## veraono (4. März 2015)

Bin gegen die parallele Version, falls ich das nicht schon erwähnt haben sollte


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2015)

drobbel schrieb:


> Die unterste Variante finde ich auch noch am hübschesten, allerdings wäre ein Rohr schon schöner...Auch in Puncto möglicher Tragegriff...



Ein Tragegriff wird sich beim steilen Gusset ohnehin nicht unterbringen lassen... aber das steile Gusset ist nicht nur in sich leichter, es erlaubt uns auch den dünnen Bereich des Rohres weiter nach hinten zu ziehen. Da wir bei diesem Bike keine Dämpferbefestigung oder sonstiges am Oberrohr haben, bin ich geneigt in der Mitte auf 1,0mm Wandstärke oder sogar darunter zu gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2015)

Sorry... irgendwie habe ich geschludert... hier noch mal Variante 3 mit einer Anschweislänge von 33mm oben.




Das coole bei zwei Blechen wäre natürlich, dass wir den Klemmschlitz problemlos nach vorne legen können. Und beim spannen der Stütze gibts nicht so fiese Spannungen wie an der Oberkante eines Rohres, dass nahe dem Schnellspanner angeschweißt wird.

Der aktuelle Entwurf sieht auch nicht zu sehr nach einem Maschinenbaubetrieb mit "N" aus


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. März 2015)

Passt aber auch nicht wirklich zur "runden" Formgebung des Hauptrahmens...


----------



## kasimir2 (4. März 2015)

Moin Moin,

leichteres Oberrohr und Klemmschlitz vorne.
Optik geht auch.
Was gibt es da noch zu überlegen?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## baik-a (4. März 2015)

Wow! Bin für die 3. Version. Das Gusset paßt für mich viel besser zum Gesamtcharakter des Rahmens. War eigentlich auch nicht für die parallele Version. Aber wenn es konstruktive Vorteile hat wäre es ja bescheuert dagegen zu sein (form follows function). Ich denke auch das die längere Version des Gussets, so ausgeführt, überhaupt nicht mehr zum Rahmen passt.


----------



## Toxic_Lab (4. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


>



Und jetzt noch eine passende Tasche, die man zwischen dem Gusset für z.B. Werkzeug reinmachen kann, als Goody mit dazupacken


----------



## Rick7 (4. März 2015)

@Stefan.Stark.  ob nun Variante 2 oder 3 is mir schnuppe. Hauptsache nicht die erste der 3. Auf jeden Fall


----------



## foreigner (4. März 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> mitterweile will ich das bike in blau , gehts wem ähnlich ?



Jo, blau! Immer her damit!



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Sorry... irgendwie habe ich geschludert... hier noch mal Variante 3 mit einer Anschweislänge von 33mm oben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schlitz nach vorne wäre super.
Mir gefällt Variante 2 am besten.
Die Form von Variante 2 mit der kleinen Kante oben vorm Sitzrohr, und nach unten etwas breiter werdend ist am elegantesten.



nuts schrieb:


> Zu 1:
> 
> Sitzrohrlängen bleiben so wie abgestimmt, die Stacks um 5 mm höher, und die Reach-Reihe angepasst auf 390 415 435 455 475
> 
> ...



Geo ist für mich der richtige Schritt. Pauschal erstmal find ich das absolut gut und richtig.
Was das jetzt für meine persönliche Wahl heißt, ..., mh, da wird´s schon schwieriger. Die von mir bisher geliebte Größe war ja L. Die 5mm mehr Stack würden dem Rahmen gut tun, da hab ich nix dagegen. 10mm mehr Reach? Joa, vielleicht mit 30-35mm Vorbau. Dann wäre die Sitzposition ja, gleich, aber man bischen weiter hinten mit dem Gewicht. Bei den steilen 67° Lenkwinkel vielleicht ja richtig. Da wird ja wohl nicht mehr gedreht oder? Wurde eigentlich flacher mal getestet?
M ist mir zu klein, da helfen auch 5mm länger nicht. Also, der knapp 1,80m Fahrer bleibt bei L, zumindest in meinem Fall.

zu2: Ich sag mal so: Ich denke der klassische Alutech-Kunde ist nicht der, der verschliffenes, glattes und rundes Design liebt, sondern eher auf ein paar Ecken und Kanten steht. Ist zumindest so mein Eindurck. Aber lassen wir das...

Edit @nuts :Was noch zur Geo interessant wäre: Welche Gabellänge kommt mit welcher Tretlagerhöhe und welchem Lenkwinkel.
Meine persönliche Auffassung dazu wäre:
67° mit 140er Gabel und dann 66,5° mit 150er Gabel. Beides mit integrierter Lagerschale. Die abgestimmte Tretlagerhöhe bei 150er Gabel und mit 140er Gabel eben minimal niedriger. Macht ca. 3mm.
Die sollten nicht nach oben gehen, sondern nach unten. Das Bike war echt hoch genug und es hatte keiner ansatzweise Probleme mit Aufsetzen. Ich fand´s manchmal eher hoch. Daher die abgestimmte Position die "hohe" mit 150er und mit 140er dann bischen niedriger. Durch Negativfederweg macht das in dieser Richtung dann eh nur noch 2mm Unterschied. Aber noch höher als bei den Testbikes sollten wir mit 150er Gabel nicht gehen.


----------



## dopero (4. März 2015)

Kann mir das gerade nicht so richtig von vorne vorstellen. Könntest du da ein Bild machen?


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2015)

Finde das Gusset so schrecklich.
Würde das unten rein gestalterisch weiter vorne ansetzen. So biedert es sich an die Hinterbdustebe an.


----------



## foreigner (4. März 2015)

Hab gerade Blödsinn zum Blech geschrieben. Variante 2 ist ja gar nicht parallel. Korrigiere das mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (4. März 2015)

Ich wäre für die korrigierte Version 3.


----------



## nuts (4. März 2015)

Hier noch Varianten 4 bis 9, so langsam sehe ich keine Unterschiede mehr, aber manche finde ich ganz gut.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



(Beim gerenderten ist wohl die Anschweißlänge zu kurz, ich hatte das deshalb aufgebogen, aber naja... ist schon arg dünn). Ich habe auch mal die Idee umgesetzt und die Dämpferaufnahme (variiert) genommen, kommt auch gar nicht so schlecht, bringt aber unnötiges Gewicht (quer- und senkrechte Verstrebung).


----------



## foreigner (4. März 2015)

Also meine Favoriten (in Reihenfolge):
1. Variante 2
2. Variante 7
3. Variante 3 (korriegiert)

PS: Wenn ich mir so die Renderings ansehe muss ich sagen:
Wird ein hübscher Rahmen.


----------



## nuts (4. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Edit @nuts :Was noch zur Geo interessant wäre: Welche Gabellänge kommt mit welcher Tretlagerhöhe und welchem Lenkwinkel.
> Meine persönliche Auffassung dazu wäre:
> 67° mit 140er Gabel und dann 66,5° mit 150er Gabel. Beides mit integrierter Lagerschale. Die abgestimmte Tretlagerhöhe bei 150er Gabel und mit 140er Gabel eben minimal niedriger. Macht ca. 3mm.
> Die sollten nicht nach oben gehen, sondern nach unten. Das Bike war echt hoch genug und es hatte keiner ansatzweise Probleme mit Aufsetzen. Ich fand´s manchmal eher hoch. Daher die abgestimmte Position die "hohe" mit 150er und mit 140er dann bischen niedriger. Durch Negativfederweg macht das in dieser Richtung dann eh nur noch 2mm Unterschied. Aber noch höher als bei den Testbikes sollten wir mit 150er Gabel nicht gehen.



Gabellänge: Genau so. 

Wir hatten auch überlegt, nochmal 5-10 mm drauf zu legen, aber das Ding soll ja auch nicht der Enduro-DH-Ballerbock werden, und irgendwann wird's halt einfach lang. Deshalb bin ich, auch wenn ich den Trend zu längeren Rahmen so wahrnehme, da etwas zögerlich. Abstimmen hilft in meinen Augen auch nicht, man kann sich ja nur auf das, was man schon gefahren ist (in den meisten Fällen wird das kürzer sein) oder auf das, was gerade promotet wird (laaang) berufen. So gefiel mir neulich das Canyon Strive beispielsweise in M und nicht in M Race besser, aber populärer scheint mir M Race zu sein... zu recht?

Mit den vorgeschlagenen Längen sind wir aber auf keinen Fall zu kurz, denke ich - und deshalb würde ich nicht noch länger gehen.


----------



## veraono (4. März 2015)

Sorry aber das beißt sich doch komplett, unten das organisch schwungvolle Rohr und oben nur kantige Bleche.
Da fehlt für mich der erkennbare rote Faden im Designkonzept und mit dem abgestimmten Design hat das mittlerweile dann wohl auch nur noch wenig bis nichts mehr zu tun.
Wenn wir damit 100g gewinnen lass ich mir es eingehen aber sogar so sah das m. E. mal besser aus :


----------



## Stefan.Stark (4. März 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Kann mir das gerade nicht so richtig von vorne vorstellen. Könntest du da ein Bild machen?



Ich mache noc ne kleine Änderung (Bleche dicker, dafür mit einfräsungen, sonst sieht das so billig von vorne aus. Ma guggn, ob ich da glaich noch Nerven für hab... muss morgen früh raus, weit fahren und mindestens acht Stunden kompetent daher schwatzen


----------



## foreigner (4. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Sorry aber das beißt sich doch komplett, unten das organisch schwungvolle Rohr und oben nur kantige Bleche.
> Da fehlt für mich der erkennbare rote Faden im Designkonzept und mit dem abgestimmten Design hat das mittlerweile dann wohl auch nur noch wenig bis nichts mehr zu tun.
> Wenn wir damit 100g gewinnen lass ich mir es eingehen aber sogar so sah das m. E. mal besser aus :


Der rote Faden und das Designkonszept wurden doch schon spätestens mit dem Unterrohr über Bord geworfen. Jetzt herrscht die Anarchie.
Ne, ich find´s gar nicht schlecht. Blech gibt´s auch an der Dämpferaufnahme, warum dann nicht auch oben? Finde nicht, dass sich das beißt.


----------



## frankenstein (4. März 2015)

Seid vorsichtig mit dem Sitzrohrgusset! Wenn ihr es zu steil anstellt (der Optik wegen) kann es schnell an der Schweißnaht zum OR reißen. Ist bspw. beim Cyclecraft Floater oft passiert.


----------



## Slow (5. März 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn wir damit 100g gewinnen lass ich mir es eingehen aber sogar so sah das m. E. mal besser aus :



Ja, gebe ich dir Recht, aber mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass der Hinterbau hier noch ganz anders aussieht, da die vorderen Streben fehlen!

Aber generell weiß ich auch gerade nicht, ob das trotzdem nicht die "sicherste" Lösung wäre. 

Zu mal ich ähnliche Bedenken, wie @frankenstein  habe, da der Winkel vom Gusset doch sehr flach zum Oberrohr ist, bei all den neu vorgestellten Gussets.


Bei den neu vorgestellten Gussets sind aber eventuell auch einpaar schöne Sachen dabei. Aber @nuts , vorstellen kann man sich die Gussets bei der Seitenansicht wirklich sehr schlecht. Leider müsste man wirklich alle von schräg vorne Rendern und am besten im Vgl. zu einer "Gusset" Version mit rundem Rohr und einem eckigem, wie bei den Prototypenrahmen. So geht es zumindest mir bei der Entscheidung zum Gusset.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (5. März 2015)

Der Hauptrahmen von den Prototypen sah einfach so geil aus!  Kann man nicht diese Strebe am selben Punkt am Oberrohr ansetzen lassen und für die L/XL-Rahmen einfach steiler machen, damit es nicht zu lang wird?


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2015)

@ Gusset :  Bähhh.

G.


----------



## Rick7 (5. März 2015)

nix bähh. Immer noch besser als der Tragegriff


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2015)

Steil sieht bäähh aus...und fertig........Zurück
Aber wie heißt immer so schön, man gewöhnt sich an alles 

G.


----------



## discordius (5. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> zu2: Ich sag mal so: Ich denke der klassische Alutech-Kunde ist nicht der, der verschliffenes, glattes und rundes Design liebt, sondern eher auf ein paar Ecken und Kanten steht. Ist zumindest so mein Eindurck. Aber lassen wir das...



Och, ich könnte mir als nächstes Rad durchaus das (oder die?) Tofane vorstellen, und so viele Ecken und Kanten hat das Ding nicht. Wobei für mich Alu gegenüber Carbon nur die zweite Wahl ist, wenn ich für Carbon zu geizig bin. Und geizig sollten Alutech-Kunden eher nicht sein.


----------



## foreigner (5. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Gabellänge: Genau so.
> 
> Wir hatten auch überlegt, nochmal 5-10 mm drauf zu legen, aber das Ding soll ja auch nicht der Enduro-DH-Ballerbock werden, und irgendwann wird's halt einfach lang. Deshalb bin ich, auch wenn ich den Trend zu längeren Rahmen so wahrnehme, da etwas zögerlich. Abstimmen hilft in meinen Augen auch nicht, man kann sich ja nur auf das, was man schon gefahren ist (in den meisten Fällen wird das kürzer sein) oder auf das, was gerade promotet wird (laaang) berufen. So gefiel mir neulich das Canyon Strive beispielsweise in M und nicht in M Race besser, aber populärer scheint mir M Race zu sein... zu recht?
> 
> Mit den vorgeschlagenen Längen sind wir aber auf keinen Fall zu kurz, denke ich - und deshalb würde ich nicht noch länger gehen.



Ich bin da ganz bei dir. Auch bei den aktuellen Enduros der Oberklasse gibt es erhebliche Unterschiede. Letztendlich kommt es ja darauf an, wofür man das bike haben will.
(Preise mal außen vor) :Wenn ich ein Enduro will das einfach nur maximal schnell bergab ist, dann greife ich halt zu einem GT Sanction. Sehr langer Reach, sehr kurzer Vorbau und damit zusammenhängend sehr langem Radstand bei moderatem Lenkwinkel. Ist einfach die beste Variante einem Enduro, das noch um die Ecke fahren soll, extrem gute DH-eigenschafften zu verpassen. Wenn ich ein handlicheres, spaßigeres Gerät suche für mehr Sprünge und "Freeride", das aber immer noch sehr gut bergab geht, dann lande ich bei Nomad, Capra und Co. Alles kürzer, aber flacherer Lenkwinkel. Will ich ein Enduro Race Bike, das mich unangestrengt sicher und schnell zu Tal bringt, auch wenn ich durch 3 Stages davor schon fertig bin, dann nehme ich halt sowas sicheres und ausgewogenes wie ein Yeti SB6C oder trek slash. Und will ich maximal Spaß im Single Trail dann lande ich bei einem sehr kompakten Ibis HD3.
Für mich gibt es da nicht das beste Bike, nur das geeignetste. Ohne Zweifel alles tolle Bikes.

Bezogen auf unser Trail-Bike würde ich sagen, seit ihr auf dem richtige Trip. Wir bauen keine Abfahrtsmaschine. Dass man mit der Kiste ordentlich das Gas stehen lassen kann, haben wir ja bereits getestet. Bei genauerem Nachdenken ist die neue M Größe für 1,80m Fahrer vielleicht doch eine ganz gute Wahl. Verglichen mit dem alten M ist´s schon mal 5mm länger im Reach. Schraub ich die Gabel auf 150mm kommen nochmal 8mm Radstand dazu. Und das nur vorne. Also Abstand von Vorderrad zu Tretlager dürfte schon so 10-13mm länger sein als beim alten M. Dazu kommt eine bessere Abstützung nach vorne durch den leicht erhöhten Stack, der dem alten L sehr nahe kommt. Geringfügig flacher mit 150mm Gabel wird der Lenkwinkel auch noch.  Insgesamt sollte das Bike von den Abfahrtseigenschaften damit eigentlich auf das Nievau des alten L Rahmens kommen, der insbesondere bergab mehr überzeugte, als der alte M Rahmen. Im Single Trail und Spaß-Einsatz ist der etwas kürzere Rahmen eh besser. Berücksichtigt man noch das deutsche Wälder dann auch nicht Finale sind, würde es bei mir und meiner vorliebe für kompakte Rahmen doch wieder aufs M raus laufen.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich sehr zu frieden bin mit den Größen, insbesondere wenn ihr das mit Tretlagerhöhe, Gabellänge und Lenkwinkel so macht, wie bereits beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (5. März 2015)

Größe M mit 26" aufgebaut und Vengeance vorne drin...


----------



## H.B.O (5. März 2015)

ich hoffe ja immernoch auf eine marzocchi version. mittlerweile kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen dass das mein nächstes bike wird -trotz zu kurzer kettenstreben. 

Zwei bitten hab ich noch:

- bitte bitte lager in anständiger qualität, so viele haben wir eh nicht (wurde glaub ich schon diskutiert)

-genauso wichtig für mich zwei löcher im unterrohr für den flaschen halter- jetzt werd ich gleich gesteinigt aber für mich ist der fehlende flaschenhalter echt ein problem. und wenn man bedenkt was für die umwerferleute für ein aufwand getrieben wurde sollten 2 löcher im unterrohr kein problem sein. nicht der optimale platz für den fl aber als minderheit muss man zu kompromissen bereit sein


----------



## nuts (5. März 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja immernoch auf eine marzocchi version. mittlerweile kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen dass das mein nächstes bike wird -trotz zu kurzer kettenstreben.
> 
> Zwei bitten hab ich noch:
> 
> ...



Wie groß muss die Flasche denn sein?



 



(Ich denke, mit dem tatsächlichen Rohrsatz wird die 0,5l Flasche nicht passen, aber ich hab  neulich eine 0,3 l Flasche gesehen, die bestimmt passt - ansonsten bleibt nur der Kompromiss unter dem Unterrohr  )


----------



## H.B.O (5. März 2015)

@nuts anke dass ihr es aufnehmt, wegen mir würden 0,3 auch grad so reichen, auf der feierabendrunde (90 % meiner bikezeit)gibt es genügend refill -stationen. die frage ist nur ob bei einer solchen minimallösung nicht andere flaschenhalterfans maulen. trotz der optik halte ich daher die position unter dem unterrohr für besser.


----------



## foreigner (5. März 2015)

H.B.O schrieb:


> @nuts anke dass ihr es aufnehmt, wegen mir würden 0,3 auch grad so reichen, auf der feierabendrunde (90 % meiner bikezeit)gibt es genügend refill -stationen. die frage ist nur ob bei einer solchen minimallösung nicht andere flaschenhalterfans maulen. trotz der optik halte ich daher die position unter dem unterrohr für besser.


Man muss das nur vom Marketing richtig verkaufen:
Wir haben das natürlich getestet. Mehr als 0,3 kg dort im Rahmendreieck wirken sich deutlich negativ auf die Fahrdynamik und Balance aus. Für ein Trail-Bike dieses Kaliebers unakzeptabel. Daher können wir Trinkflaschen bis 0,3 kg erlauben, darüber empfehlen wir Trinkrucksäcke.


----------



## Fury (5. März 2015)

pah, alles unnötig:
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...ter-bottle-designed-for-jersey-pockets-43726/


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. März 2015)

Wenn wir auf komplett externe Zugführung gehen, dann könnten wir doch einen Bereich im Unterrohr verschließen und die Trinkflasche dort integrieren. Dann brauchen wir noch einen externen Schlauchhalter (vielleicht gibt was von Yozu) und einen Schwanenhals, damit das Mundstück immer in der richtigen Position ist.

Ein paar interne Schwallbleche wären natürlich auch von Nöten, damit die Fahrstabilität nicht durch hin und her schwappende Flüssigkeit beeinflusst wird...

Wenn man dann mal wieder vergisst das Getränkereservoir nach dem fahren zu leeren/putzen muss halt ein neuer Rahmen her


----------



## -N0bodY- (5. März 2015)

Ich hab mir das selbe gedacht nur wollt ich es nicht niederschreiben.   Aber wenn schon der Herr Konstrukteur auf solche ausgefallene Ideen kommt, dann sollte man das doch vielleicht noch mal genauer untersuchen.  Wäre ja ein absolut "fancy" Feature. Und einzigartig.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. März 2015)

hmmmm.... hätte nicht gedacht, dass das jetzt doch jemand ernst nimmt  Dann spinnen wir halt mal weiter 

Wenn das ganze praxisgerecht und lebensmittelecht werden soll, dann bräuchten wir eine einigermaßen große Öffnung wo man eine Art Trinkblase einfädeln und nach Möglichkeit gleich verschrauben kann. Der Trinkschlauch würde dann aus dem Deckel heraus geführt. Und natürlich muss dann ein Blindverschluss bei Nichtbenutzung her.

Die Marathonfahrer bekommen dann noch einen zweiten Behälter, um die zugeführte Flüssigkeit ohne abzusteigen wieder zu entleeren... wir können da sicher was von der NASA verwenden, die Raumfahrer haben das ja auch


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. März 2015)

Achso... bevor mich einer falsch versteht: Bevor ich sowas machen würde müsste erstmal ein Dönerhalter ans Rad!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe-ker (5. März 2015)

Wenn du schon dabei bist: 
Bau bitte auch eine Hochdruck-Luftkammer ein. Dann kann man gänzlich auf Pumpe oder Kartusche verzichten. 
...Natürlich muss die auch groß genug sein: tubeless braucht viiiiiel Luft!


----------



## -N0bodY- (5. März 2015)

Naja was heißt ernst nehmen. Hatte wie gesagt den selben gedanken als ich das bild mit der Trinkflasche da unten gesehen habe. Wollt es halt nur nicht niederschreiben. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Beste Platz für Flüssigkeit im Rucksack der natürlich auf dem Rücken des Fahrers ist. Sei es nun als Trinkblase oder per Flasche im oder am Rucksack.
Gibt ja nicht umsonst eine Ganze Industrie die sich dem Thema Rucksack zugewand hat. Und irgendwo muss ja auch Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe und 1st Aid Kit hin.


----------



## dopero (5. März 2015)

Also genau so wie das Akkufach beim Stromer?
Döner wird eng, aber ein Dürüm ginge doch super da rein ;-)








joe-ker schrieb:


> Wenn du schon dabei bist:
> Bau bitte auch eine Hochdruck-Luftkammer ein. Dann kann man gänzlich auf Pumpe oder Kartusche verzichten.
> ...Natürlich muss die auch groß genug sein: tubeless braucht viiiiiel Luft!


Hochdruck ist doch so um die 200 bar, da sollte das Rahmenvolumen auch für tubeless reichen.


----------



## foreigner (5. März 2015)

Ja, Druckbehälter!
Ich such gleich mal wo ich eine Shimano Airline her bekomme.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (5. März 2015)

Das würde auch Dellen im Rahmen verhindern... aber ich glaube da gibts ein Liteville/Syntace-Patent. Hatten die das nicht bei ihrem Trialrahmen?


----------



## H.B.O (5. März 2015)

ich wäre eher dafür das unterrohr oben so abzuflachen (wenn nötig auch plattzudrücken) dass eine flasche passt


----------



## frankenstein (5. März 2015)

Ein Aschebecher wäre auch nicht schlecht! Mir würde ein Loch im Oberrohr und eine Ausformung zum Klemmen der Kippe
ausreichen


----------



## frankenstein (5. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Hier noch Varianten 4 bis 9, so langsam sehe ich keine Unterschiede mehr, aber manche finde ich ganz gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde Variante 2 auch am Besten! Ein guter Kompromiss aus Optik und Kraftfluss/Kerbwirkung...


----------



## joe-ker (5. März 2015)

frankenstein schrieb:


> Ein Aschebecher wäre auch nicht schlecht! Mir würde ein Loch im Oberrohr und eine Ausformung zum Klemmen der Kippe
> ausreichen



Bei Ausrichtung in Fahrtrichtung und ausreichender Fahrgeschwindigkeit zieht die sich sogar selber weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (5. März 2015)

Da wäre ein Flaschenöffner noch viel wichtiger. Die Kronkorken könnte man ökologisch korrekt im Rahmen "speichern" und dann nach der Tour an der Sammelstelle entsorgen.


----------



## drobbel (5. März 2015)

Ein Flaschenöffner wäre wirklich cool, ich meine, das hätte ich sogar schonmal irgendwo gesehen, am Unterrohr kurz vor dem Tretlager...

edit: stimmt, dieses Trek-Ebike neulich...
http://ebike-mtb.com/first-look-trek-powerfly-fs-e-mountainbike-fullsuspension/


----------



## duc-mo (5. März 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> pah, alles unnötig:
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...ter-bottle-designed-for-jersey-pockets-43726/



Endlich eine Flasche die an Cylecross, Mountainbike, Triathlonbike UND Fatbike funktioniert. Hätte nie gedacht, das sowas jemals möglich wäre... Rocketscience!!!


----------



## dopero (5. März 2015)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Endlich eine Flasche die an Cylecross, Mountainbike, Triathlonbike UND Fatbike funktioniert. Hätte nie gedacht, das sowas jemals möglich wäre... Rocketscience!!!


Sieht irgendwie nach Riesenzäpfchen aus...


----------



## Fladder72 (6. März 2015)

dopero schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie nach Riesenzäpfchen aus...


Wend Du die lange genug nicht reinigst, wirkt die auch ähnlich...


----------



## foreigner (6. März 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das würde auch Dellen im Rahmen verhindern... aber ich glaube da gibts ein Liteville/Syntace-Patent. Hatten die das nicht bei ihrem Trialrahmen?


Stimmt. Syntace hat das beim Trail-frame gemacht, ob die da ein Patent drauf haben weiß ich nicht:





Intense Airline ready Frame:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pornocchio (6. März 2015)

frankenstein schrieb:


> Ein Aschebecher wäre auch nicht schlecht! Mir würde ein Loch im Oberrohr und eine Ausformung zum Klemmen der Kippe
> ausreichen


Flachmannhalterung muss auch noch integriert werden.


----------



## Loewe79 (6. März 2015)

Edit: falsche Thread....


----------



## Gefahradler (12. März 2015)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch (wie schon vor einem halben Jahr geschrieben), dass der Hinterbau dickere Reifen mit mindestens 2,8" aufnimmt, sonst ist er schon vor Marktstart ein Auslaufmodell. Siehe neue Fox 34. Nächstes Jahr wolle alle 27,5 x 3,25" Reifen fahren  Oder zumindest einige...


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. März 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Stimmt. Syntace hat das beim Trail-frame gemacht, ob die da ein Patent drauf haben weiß ich nicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wie läuft in solchen Rahmen Wasser ab?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Zumindest ins Unterrohr kommt erst gar kein Wasser rein. Für das aus dem Sitzrohr reicht die übliche Bohrung unterm Tretlager.


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. März 2015)

Steht also nur das Unterrohr unter Druck?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)

Jup. Bei Trial bekommt das Unterrohr schnell mal ne fiese Delle, wenn das Bike auf ne scharfe Kante knallt. Wie gut der Gegendruck beim dem Rahmen da geholfen hat das zu verhindern müsste mal wer sagen, der das Bike gefahren ist. Glaub Dominic Raab war lange mit dem Teil unterwegs...


----------



## Rick7 (12. März 2015)

Wofür soll das gut sein?


----------



## nuts (15. März 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Druck im Unterrohr gegen Dellen durch Schläge von außen gegen das Unterrohr gedacht war, oder ob der Innendruck einem Beulen des Unterrohrs entgegenwirken sollte, ohne das eine höhere Wandstärke gewählt werden musste. Beim Trial (Frontwheel-Hops und so) sehe ich die Gefahr durchaus...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Vielleicht war es ja auch eine Kombination aus beidem.
Problem bei sehr dünnwandigen Alurahmen ist doch generell, dass die sehr dellenanfällig sind. Aber das Prinzip mit dem aufgeblasenem Unterrohr wird wohl leider nur bei einem Hardtailrahmen ohne Flaschenhalterösen etc. funktionieren.
Weiß hier zufällig jemand, ob und wie schnell Luft durch Alu diffundiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (15. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Weiß hier zufällig jemand, ob und wie schnell Luft durch Alu diffundiert?


Als Geheimtipp würde ich noch ein bisschen Doc Blue in den Rahmen geben, dann gibt's auch unterwegs keine Probleme mit kleineren Löchern in der Alufolie.


----------



## Rick7 (15. März 2015)

Ok, abgefahren. Hab ich ja noch nie was von gehört, was es nicht alles gibt.


----------



## Boltzer (16. März 2015)

Alu bildet eine permeable Membran und ist deshalb als Getränkedose z.B. völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Downhillrider (16. März 2015)

vor allem ist Luft kompressibel und die Idee somit relativ sinnbefreit.
man sollte Syntace eine Wasserfüllung vorschlagen


----------



## Boltzer (16. März 2015)

Evtl. auch nur eine Möglichkeit vorhandene Beulen durch Überdruck wieder auszubeulen...


----------



## Fladder72 (16. März 2015)

Boltzer schrieb:


> Alu bildet eine permeable Membran und ist deshalb als Getränkedose z.B. völlig unbrauchbar.


Wozu haben dann diffusionsdichte Kunststoffrohre im Heizungsbau z.T. Alueinlagen als Sperre drin?


----------



## Kharne (16. März 2015)

Warnung, dringende Nachricht an @Fladder72: Bitte dringend Ironieradar überprüfen lassen.

Warnung, dringende ...


----------



## Boltzer (16. März 2015)

Das nächste mal schreib ich dazu, wenn etwas ironisch gemeint ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2015)

Boltzer schrieb:


> Das nächste mal schreib ich dazu, wenn etwas ironisch gemeint ist.



Meines Wissens lassen Getränkedosen nur Luft durch, so balt es Kohlensäure ist sind sie wieder dicht.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meines Wissens lassen Getränkedosen nur Luft durch, so balt es Kohlensäure ist sind sie wieder dicht.
> 
> G.


Ich hoffe ganz stark, dass da jetzt ordentlich Ironie im Spiel sein sollte!


----------



## Speziazlizt (16. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Meines Wissens lassen Getränkedosen nur Luft durch, so balt es Kohlensäure ist sind sie wieder dicht.
> 
> G.



Ein sogenanntes Schutzgas.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. März 2015)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ganz stark, dass da jetzt ordentlich Ironie im Spiel sein sollte!



Ironie?...natürlich nicht. Der Speziazlizt hat ja schon erklärt das es sich um eine Schutzgaswirkung handelt.

G.


----------



## slowbeat (16. März 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ironie?...natürlich nicht. Der Speziazlizt hat ja schon erklärt das es sich um eine Schutzgaswirkung handelt.


Es gilt als erwiesen, dass nur die menschliche Kopfhaut absolut gasdicht ist.


----------



## Don.Coyote (29. März 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Hier noch Varianten 4 bis 9, so langsam sehe ich keine Unterschiede mehr, aber manche finde ich ganz gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Variante 2 schaut echt gut aus. Passt gut zu der Form des Hinterbaus. Auch die Variante 3 passt gut zum Design.
Bleibt es dabei, dass das Unterrohr und Oberrohr an der Front zusammen laufen (sich berühren)? Gefällt mir nämlich deutlich besser, wie der Entwurf bei dem Luft zwischen Oberrohr und Unterrohr war.

Gibt es noch eine aktuelle Geometrietabelle?

Gruß


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. März 2015)

Don.Coyote schrieb:


> Also die Variante 2 schaut echt gut aus. Passt gut zu der Form des Hinterbaus. Auch die Variante 3 passt gut zum Design.
> Bleibt es dabei, dass das Unterrohr und Oberrohr an der Front zusammen laufen (sich berühren)? Gefällt mir nämlich deutlich besser, wie der Entwurf bei dem Luft zwischen Oberrohr und Unterrohr war.
> 
> Gibt es noch eine aktuelle Geometrietabelle?
> ...



Ich empfehle http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alut...n-communitybikes.748023/page-13#post-12819858


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

